# Infiltration with CSM and Daemon allies



## Rick4937 (Nov 9, 2011)

So it recently occurred to me that taking Huron as the warlord would allow you to infiltrate large (i.e., 20 models) squads of demon allies. This could take one or more various forms:

1. Big group of bloodletters with a herald or bloodthirster (having reviewed the rules, I see no reason why a bloodthirster, or any other MC, cannot join an infantry unit and then infiltrate with it)

2. Big group of plaguebearers with a great unclean one or Kuggath or herald with the feel no pain locus

3. Big group of daemonettes with a keeper of secrets

4. Big group of pink horrors with level 3 herald or lord of change

Each of these groups would have various capabilities and purposes, from being next turn assault threats, to unkillable objective holders, to shooty mobs, etc.

The rest of the CSM army would shoot with autocannon havocs, fly around with heldrakes, etc. I think the daemons would be so disconcerting that it would throw off the enemy's plans.

Thoughts?


----------



## CE5511 (Apr 16, 2011)

If it works it would be impressive to say the least. But I wanna say it won't. I would need to double check the rules but I think the faq forn chaos marines say the infiltrate only works for units from the chaos codex. Also are greater deamons independent characters???


----------



## Rick4937 (Nov 9, 2011)

The infiltration rule from Huron says "any friendly infantry unit," so it covers allies. The MCs in question are independent characters. The point is not necessarily about the infiltrated MCs, although that is a big part of it.

Rather, the overall point is the concept of a huge infiltrated scoring unit. You could reliably infiltrate 1-3 units per game and use that as an anchor.

I think it's worth a shot in some form.


----------



## Rick4937 (Nov 9, 2011)

If MCs are not independent characters, I don't have the rule book handy so I'm not totally sure the more I think about it, then the tactic would be adjusted to refer to big squads with the buffed out heralds.

It's still rather compelling to have 20 bloodletters with a AP2 herald or any of the other combos that are possible.


----------



## CE5511 (Apr 16, 2011)

Yea, I looked through the Codex, rulebook and FAQ about the warlord traits and your completely right. I just really thought I saw somewhere that they were codex specific. Must have got that mixed up with special rules.

Greater Demons dont have the intepentent character rule.

Either way a mob of letters with a herald would hit just as hard and would be cheaper. take 2 mobs, huron and maybe an outflanking chaos lord with mob and watch the fun fly!


----------



## Archon Dan (Feb 6, 2012)

You'd have to not include the MCs. Barring a very select few exceptions, MCs cannot join squads. Further, if they could, Huron would have to give Infiltrate to both the unit and the IC trying to join the unit. The Infiltrate rule says models without Infiltrate cannot start the game attached to units with the Infiltrate rule. They can join in turn one if an IC though.


----------



## Nordicus (May 3, 2013)

Pardon for asking (as I haven't played with infiltrate yet) but I had a question regarding the line:



Rick4937 said:


> The infiltration rule from Huron says "any friendly infantry unit," so it covers allies.


Doesn't this mean that you cannot infiltrate heavy units, fast attack, elites and HQs? I read it as only basic infantry (such as Bloodletters, Plaguebearers etc.) but not Greater Daemons and HQs.


----------



## CE5511 (Apr 16, 2011)

Nordicus said:


> Doesn't this mean that you cannot infiltrate heavy units, fast attack, elites and HQs? I read it as only basic infantry (such as Bloodletters, Plaguebearers etc.) but not Greater Daemons and HQs


Infantry is a unit type along with jump infantry, MC, bikers and vehicles. Fast, Heavy and HQ are Slots


----------



## Nordicus (May 3, 2013)

Right, gotcha - Thanks for clarifying that!


----------



## Suijin (Aug 11, 2011)

Yeah,the infiltrate rule does dissallow IC from infiltrating with a squad, unless the IC has infiltrate also.


----------



## Straken's_Fist (Aug 15, 2012)

I have been doing this with Ahriman instead of Huron. 

Infiltrating Daemonettes can be an excellent way to get them into combat quicker without them getting too shot up (You can also hide them behind an advancing rhino or two, but that's off-topic). Since this is their main weakness, they arguably benefit the most from the D3 infiltrators warlord trait.

Infiltrating Plaguebearers with the sole purpose of plunking them straight onto a mid-field objective is also useful, since it negates their lack of mobility. 

With infiltrating Horrors, the purpose would be to get into a good firing position, or onto a mid-field objective in ruins where they can go to ground if necessary and get a 3+ cover save re-rolling 1's, or preferably both...Though I only use Horrors now in groups of 10-15 behind Aegis Defence Line on the home objective for that cheesey re-rollable 2+ cover save when they go to ground. That or max them out to 20 and infiltrate, shoot and tarpit (which they are surprisingly good at doing now). 

I honestly don't know about Bloodletters as I have no interest in Khorne. So cannot comment on them.


----------

